
A Robot’s Guide to Dealing with Humans - UXstudio
https://uxstudioteam.com/ux-blog/robots-guide-dealing-humans/
======
UXstudio
[BUILDING A TEAM] David Pasztor from UXstudio put together his experiences
about building a successful team. It's full of useful tips if you build or
manage teams. He says: “...I started with the hardest challenge, firing
someone.”

------
pasztord
Thank you for sharing :)

